# next stop - César Franck



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Repin and Lugansky Play Franck Sonata mov.1*

*Vadim Repin and Nikolai Lugansky Play Franck's Violin Sonata 1st mov. 2004, in Tokyo*

This sonata is so piecefull and lyrical that all that good feelings fill up my body.
Gentle and sensitive performance.

youtube comments

*This is wonderful music, txs 4 post!! I like Lugansky's Prokofiev too, very very good, especially sonata no.6

Amazing how much power Repin can get in the slow movement, so intense. This is the most beautiful performance of this piece I've ever heard.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Repin and Lugansky Play Franck Sonata mov.2*

youtube comments

*Wonderful to hear repertoire that probably isn't heard so often and by two expressive and talented artists.

very awesome this performance, right up there with Danczowska and Zimerman*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Repin and Lugansky Play Franck Sonata mov.3*

yoitube comments

*@4:46 wow, my favorite passage in the whole sonata, Repin has an amazing sound

So deep, so complex, so perfect, I love it. The best interpretation I´ve ever heard.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Repin and Lugansky Play Franck Sonata mov.4*

youtube comments

*My God, I heard hundreds of recordings of this sonata and never so wonderful.

there's something so passionate and appealing about this movement! i love it! it goes perfectly with the color and smell of the daffodils next to me.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*César Franck Symphony D Minor Orchestre National de France, Leonard Bernstein*

*César Franck Symphony in D Minor 1886/1888
Orchestre National de France conducted by Leonard Bernstein
I. Lento; Allegro ma non troppo
II. Allegretto 19:23
III. Finale: Allegro non troppo 30:50*

This symphony is amazing. It containes so much. The power, the variations the melodies, the pasion.... Fantastic recording The sound is not the best due to age, but I am nevertheless surprised how good it is on these Bernstein videos. There is a lot of them, and the sound is always good compared with videos from the same time.

youtube links

*Beautiful! Bernstein's Conducting is very interpretive. Lol﻿

It is my first time to appreciate this symphony. It is incredible that this symphony was composed by a French musician...I listen to a lot of masterpieces of French musicians (Ravel, Debussy, Saint-saens, and D'Indy, etc.) and none of them sounds like this...Well, it is a heroic style with a kind of mysterious religious power which is usually found in German and Austrian masterpieces rather than French...I love it ﻿

born in belgium, raised by germans

Dear God the brasses go hot at 38:35..... Fantastic.﻿﻿*


----------

